# Scary Movies



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2019)

IF you ever watch or have watched "scary" movies, what are the scariest to you?

Things change from childhood on up so at different phases of your lives which scared you the most?

For me, it was "The Exorcist". I feel like there are more, but I can't think of them right now.

I tried to watch one last week but it seemed too stupid to be scary.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 22, 2019)

The Strangers with Liv Tyler.   That movie still disturbs me.


----------



## cyrob19 (Apr 22, 2019)

The Exorcist is iconic but there are other scary movies that really haunted me for days such as The Thing because of how detailed and gory its imagery was made.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2019)

Yikes! That does look scary, CM. Maybe when I have someone with me. :holymoly:


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 22, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Yikes! That does look scary, CM. Maybe when I have someone with me. :holymoly:




I don't usually get scared by "monsters" or ghosts or whatever, but stories that are suspenseful and make me want to lock my doors and turn on the outside lights just terrify me.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2019)

cyrob19 said:


> The Exorcist is iconic but there are other scary movies that really haunted me for days such as The Thing because of how detailed and gory its imagery was made.



Welcome Cyrob19,

Yes The Exorcist is iconic but scared me out of my wits!

The Thing... I've heard from several people , all male that it was very scary. Is that the one where it starts out in a fog or a mist or frozen? If so, I couldn't get into it. Maybe I'll try again, when I have company.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 22, 2019)

Scary movies ? I screech LOUD!
I don’t watch them often but ‘the shining’ was scary and that one about ‘hector the cannibal. I forget the name  of it. 

Ive watched a few scary movies but but a lot of them. I can’t watch the  blood and guts kind of movies.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 22, 2019)

Hannibal Lector; The Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 22, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Hannibal Lector; The Silence of the Lambs.



YES! That was it. The silence of the lambs. That was seriously scary but good. 
Thanks C’est Moi.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 22, 2019)

I like scary (not gory slasher type or torture stuff) movies.  One that, for some reason, really bothered me was The Ring.  I had the creeps for days.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2019)

Keesha said:


> YES! That was it. The silence of the lambs. That was seriously scary but good.
> Thanks C’est Moi.



I like hector the cannibal better.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I like scary (not gory slasher type or torture stuff) movies.  One that, for some reason, really bothered me was The Ring.  I had the creeps for days.



I agree on scary vs splatter films. The latter may be alarming, repulsive, sickening or revolting but not scary. I just looked at the trailer for The Ring on YT, Scary.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 22, 2019)

My lady thinks I’m a bit cracked

She came in and sat on the sofa with me, thinking I was watching a comedy
I was actually chortling at a scary movie scene

I just found it funny when the scary ogre vampire guy is peering over a bathroom stall at a young dame fixing her makeup in the mirror
And ever time she’d get a creepy feeling and look around, he’d duck down

Struck me as humorous 

Anyway

I have yet to see a movie that creeped me out or scared me, ever


----------



## oldman (Apr 23, 2019)

“Candyman” Watch it with the lights off and with popcorn and a drink. You won’t be getting up until it’s over.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 23, 2019)

oldman said:


> “Candyman” Watch it with the lights off and with popcorn and a drink. You won’t be getting up until it’s over.



I saw that years ago and didn't find it scary in the least.   Kind of cheesy, lol.


----------



## Trade (Apr 23, 2019)

When I was a kid those old Dracula movies with Bela Lugosi used to scare the hell out of me. I can remember watching them late at night and then when I went to bed I'd put on this necklace with a crucifix on it and lay the crucifix right in the middle of my chest facing up so it would ward off the vampires while I was asleep.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 23, 2019)

The first time I saw 'Aliens '86' really scared the bejesus me
I had read the book'Silence of the Lambs' by Thomas Harris then saw the movie.I thought the movie was better,it was intense,not for the faint of heart.Anthony Hopkins was very creepy in his Oscar winning role as Hannibal Lecter


----------



## JFBev (Apr 23, 2019)

The Sixth Sense.  Still makes me shiver when I think of it!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2019)

Since I like Christopher Walken, last week I caught an old one on Amazon called "The Prophecy". It was stupid and they made his make up ridiculous. Blah!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 24, 2019)

oldman said:


> “Candyman” Watch it with the lights off and with popcorn and a drink. You won’t be getting up until it’s over.



If I am thinking of the right movie, it was pretty gory and gross.


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> IF you ever watch or have watched "scary" movies, what are the scariest to you?
> 
> Things change from childhood on up so at different phases of your lives which scared you the most?




The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad.

I was a six year old kid at the show house watching what I thought, and was told, was a pirate movie.  
When I first saw that Cyclops come roaring out of that cave I about lost my popcorn. Pirate movie, I don't think so Tim.. :numbness:


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 24, 2019)

HazyDavey said:


> The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad.
> 
> I was a six year old kid at the show house watching what I thought, and was told, was a pirate movie.
> When I first saw that Cyclops come roaring out of that cave I about lost my popcorn. Pirate movie, I don't think so Tim.. :numbness:



I think the Cyclops would scare any 6 year old!


----------



## oldman (Apr 24, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I saw that years ago and didn't find it scary in the least.   Kind of cheesy, lol.



Did you see the original made in 1992? The first time when they stood in front of the mirror and repeated “Candyman” I thought it was pretty good for a slasher flick.


----------



## jujube (Apr 24, 2019)

I grew up on the old horror movies that were shown on tv on Friday nights.  The scariest one I saw in a theatre was "The House on Haunted Hill" with Vincent Price.  That one gave me nightmares for weeks.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 25, 2019)

JFBev said:


> The Sixth Sense.  Still makes me shiver when I think of it!



That was a very good flick IMO.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 25, 2019)

I saw Psycho in a theater as a teenager.  It creeped me out something fierce, especially the shower scene and at the very end.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 25, 2019)

The only movie that I saw that really scared me was "The House Of Wax." My Older sister took me to see it when I was only about 8yrs old. By the end of the movie I was sitting on her lap with my eyes closed. I can't remember another movie scaring me that much.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 25, 2019)

Exorsist was the most scariest I saw as a teen......

Now the scariest are the ones like Hostel.. or Saw.

I can not bare to watch people being tied up and tortured.

I refuse to watch...it takes my breath away...


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2019)

Without a doubt, Seeker.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 28, 2019)

Yes, this old movie Scarecrows.    Somewhere, a long time ago, on a farm, these scarecrows came to life and turned visitors into scarecrows, or something like that.    Really creepy.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2019)

debbie in seattle said:


> Yes, this old movie Scarecrows.    Somewhere, a long time ago, on a farm, these scarecrows came to life and turned visitors into scarecrows, or something like that.    Really creepy.



1988


----------



## chic (Apr 29, 2019)

Slasher flicks can be plain gross. Psychological terror is more frightening. The Hitcher and The Hostel are examples of both violence and psycho terror.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 7, 2019)

This is mine. Below is the scariest scene. I had nitemares when first saw it a 8.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 7, 2019)

Who can name this scary film.
https://na.rdcpix.com/1878446168/672e55a8c4b626e916bb7cf9edba8c3aw-c189294xd-w685_h860_q80.jpg


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 7, 2019)

*One of my very favorites has always been John Carpenter's The Fog.  Starred Adrienne Barbaeu,, A young Jamie Lee Curtis and Hal Holbrook.   I liked the fact it was scary without using gore and blood.  Just messed with your head.





*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 8, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Who can name this scary film.
> https://na.rdcpix.com/1878446168/672e55a8c4b626e916bb7cf9edba8c3aw-c189294xd-w685_h860_q80.jpg


 

*It reminds me of Rosemary's Baby .*


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 8, 2019)

I recall the movie The Tingler some time in the 50's or early 60's. The ad campaign made it out ot be the most frightening fil ever made and it was convincing. When the film hit the theaters the "Tingler"  turned out to be a rubber sea water looking thing that was pulled by a string across floors. It has to be the biggest disappointment ever and the lowest budget for a scary(?) creature ever. Google it and you will see why.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Welcome Cyrob19,
> 
> Yes The Exorcist is iconic but scared me out of my wits!
> 
> The Thing... I've heard from several people , all male that it was very scary. Is that the one where it starts out in a fog or a mist or frozen? If so, I couldn't get into it. Maybe I'll try again, when I have company.


"The Thing From Another World" made in 1951 to me was way ahead of it's time in scary movies. James Arness played The Thing. If you have not seen it try to when it comes on TV. I still watch it today.


----------



## toffee (Aug 8, 2019)

takes a lot to make me edgy with a scary film , but ones I do' are haunting ones --


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 8, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *It reminds me of Rosemary's Baby .*


That because it is @*Sassycakes. *


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 8, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I saw Psycho in a theater as a teenager.  It creeped me out something fierce, especially the shower scene and at the very end.


The accompanying shrilling violin soundtrack will always stay with me.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 8, 2019)

Name the film from this synopsis. 
*A disturbing videotape appears to hold the power of life and death over those who view it. *


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 8, 2019)

toffee said:


> takes a lot to make me edgy with a scary film , but ones I do' are haunting ones --


Which ones?  *The Innocents* is one. I still get shivers watching the hide & seek scene I posted earlier. You Brits have made some good creepy films. One I especially enjoyed was *Haunted* (1995)


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 9, 2019)

The first scary movie I saw was Hush Hush Sweet Charlotte. Looking back it's not really scary but for some reason my parents took me to see it when I was a kid and it freaked me out


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 9, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Name the film from this synopsis.
> *A disturbing videotape appears to hold the power of life and death over those who view it. *



That must be The Ring -- I found it to be a very scary movie


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 9, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Name the film from this synopsis.
> *A disturbing videotape appears to hold the power of life and death over those who view it. *


I remember the film but can't remember what it's called.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 9, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> That must be The Ring -- I found it to be a very scary movie


Correct. It is The Ring. Preferred the Japanese version if I am being totally honest.

Your turn Butterfly.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 9, 2019)

MarkinPhx said:


> The first scary movie I saw was Hush Hush Sweet Charlotte. Looking back it's not really scary but for some reason my parents took me to see it when I was a kid and it freaked me out


It had its moments. Bette made it.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 11, 2019)

What scary/slasher film is this from.
https://img.buzzfeed.com/buzzfeed-s...=800:*&output-format=auto&output-quality=auto


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Kris148 (Aug 11, 2019)

What about the best creepy/scary anthologies.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 11, 2019)

Name the film from the synopsis.
*Based on a novel by Robert Bloch what this movie lacks in color and special effects it more than makes up for in suspense, creepy dialogue, spine chilling soundtrack and storytelling that is lost in most modern horror movies. *


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 11, 2019)

No kewpie doll for guessing this classic B chiller.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2019)

lol" Whatever Happened to Baby Jane"


----------



## Llynn (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## win231 (Aug 14, 2019)

jujube said:


> I grew up on the old horror movies that were shown on tv on Friday nights.  The scariest one I saw in a theatre was "The House on Haunted Hill" with Vincent Price.  That one gave me nightmares for weeks.


I have that one on DVD.  I still watch it sometimes.....for a chuckle.  It was scary when I was a kid.  "My dear, while you were playing your little game of murder, I was playing too."


----------



## win231 (Aug 14, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> lol" Whatever Happened to Baby Jane"


That one's in my collection.  "We have rats in the basement....."
Another great one with Bette Davis:  "The Nanny"


----------



## win231 (Aug 14, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> The accompanying shrilling violin soundtrack will always stay with me.


I saw an interview with Janet Leigh.  She was angry with Hitchcock forever because of what he did for realism.  During rehearsals for the shower scene, they used warm water.  During the final take, when the killer comes in, he rigged the shower so ice-cold water would suddenly come out of the spout & when Janet screams, she really meant it.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 14, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> lol" Whatever Happened to Baby Jane"


...and Bette was mezmerizing as the demented Jane Hudson.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 14, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Name the film from the synopsis.
> *Based on a novel by Robert Bloch what this movie lacks in color and special effects it more than makes up for in suspense, creepy dialogue, spine chilling soundtrack and storytelling that is lost in most modern horror movies. *


No one want to take a guess at this.  We have been discussing this 60s classic on this thread.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 14, 2019)

win231 said:


> That one's in my collection.  "We have rats in the basement....."
> Another great one with Bette Davis:  "The Nanny"


The Nanny was good. In fact all Bette's films were. She was such a consummate actress. She brought every character she played to life.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 14, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> The Nanny was good. In fact all Bette's films were. She was such a consummate actress. She brought every character she ever played to life. Another she made in England was _Another Man's Poison_ with husband at one time Garry Merrill.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 14, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> No one want to take a guess at this.  We have been discussing this 60s classic on this thread.



Well, the only one I can think of is Psycho.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Name the film from the synopsis.
> *Based on a novel by Robert Bloch what this movie lacks in color and special effects it more than makes up for in suspense, creepy dialogue, spine chilling soundtrack and storytelling that is lost in most modern horror movies. *


I remembered the name Robert Bloch (I used to work in a bookstore) but completely forgot what he wrote. Had to look him up.... must be "Psycho" . I forgot Alfred Hitchcock did the movie, not the book!

_“Despite my ghoulish reputation, I really have the heart of a small boy. I keep it in a jar on my desk.”_
― Robert Bloch 
_


_


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 14, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I remembered the name Robert Bloch (I used to work in a bookstore) but completely forgot what he wrote. Had to look him up.... must be "Psycho" . I forgot Alfred Hitchcock did the movie, not the book!
> 
> _“Despite my ghoulish reputation, I really have the heart of a small boy. I keep it in a jar on my desk.”_
> ― Robert Bloch


Had I said it was directed by Hitch.. people would have got it in an instant.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 14, 2019)

Here is a Brit Hammer classic scary flick.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## win231 (Aug 14, 2019)

I love the "Twilight Zone;" I have the whole collection.  Some are scary.
I also have several "One Step Beyond" episodes.  They're all spooky.  And the host (John Newland) looks like he has dead bodies hidden somewhere........


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 14, 2019)

win231 said:


> I love the "Twilight Zone;" I have the whole collection.  Some are scary.
> I also have several "One Step Beyond" episodes.  They're all spooky.  And the host (John Newland) looks like he has dead bodies hidden somewhere........


Same here. I have the entire 3 versions.. Original (59-63), 1985, 2002 in my library..all remastered copies. I am currently rewatching  the entire 156 episode Originals.
Am also a devotee of John Newland and One Step Beyond. Pity these never went to DVD. He made a later version.. have you seen these @win231?


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 14, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> What about the best creepy/scary anthologies.


Iconic stand alone episode anthologies are so rare these days. But are making a comeback..finally. We already have the new Twilight Zone now I am looking forward to seeing a new Creepshow and Amazing Stories.


----------



## win231 (Aug 14, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Same here. I have the entire 3 versions.. Original (59-63), 1985, 2002 in my library..all remastered copies. I am currently rewatching  the entire 156 episode Originals.
> Am also a devotee of John Newland and One Step Beyond. Pity these never went to DVD. He made a later version.. have you seen these @win231?


No, I have several episodes on DVD that were re-made with decent quality sound & video & I also got a large volume but the sound & video are bad.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 15, 2019)

win231 said:


> No, I have several episodes on DVD that were re-made with decent quality sound & video & I also got a large volume but the sound & video are bad.


You may find the new Next Step Beyond on YT.  quality is reasonable. John has white hair now.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> You may find the new Next Step Beyond on YT.  quality is reasonable. John has white hair now.



This was pretty scary. I saw it on tv a long time ago.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 19, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> You may find the new Next Step Beyond on YT.  quality is reasonable. John has white hair now.



I think One Step Beyond is still on Amazon Prime, if you have it.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 19, 2019)

Friday the 13th scene. someone sleeping in bed. and the knife comes through the body from under the bed


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 20, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> I think One Step Beyond is still on Amazon Prime, if you have it.


Thanks for the tip.. no I dont have that. Has OSB been remastered (HD)?


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 20, 2019)

This had its moments.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 20, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Thanks for the tip.. no I dont have that. Has OSB been remastered (HD)?



I do not think so.  It has been a while since I watched it, though. I remember the video and sound quality looked good, though, so maybe it has been.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 20, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> I do not think so.  It has been a while since I watched it, though. I remember the video and sound quality looked good, though, so maybe it has been.


I saw some of the series on YT last year and most episodes had been restored. Believe me that does not mean they were of any great quality. Can only imagine what they looked like before restoration. OSB is based on true life stories.. I find them fascinating. Please bring out a DVD.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 20, 2019)

deleted.
Is there no delete device?


----------



## win231 (Aug 20, 2019)

"Dead Ringer" was also a great one.  Bette Davis play her & her twin sister.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2019)

This was very, very strange....








"_A Ghost Story is a 2017 American supernatural drama film written and directed by David Lowery. It stars Casey Affleck, Rooney Mara, Will Oldham, Sonia Acevedo, Rob Zabrecky, and Liz Franke._"


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> deleted.
> Is there no delete device?



What you did Kris,, is the only way.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 20, 2019)

I think only a moderator can delete a post.  @SeaBreeze.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 20, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> This was very, very strange....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love a creepy supernatural film over any other. I will take a look at this. The original Ghost Story (1981) gave me the shivers. An excellent cast of veterans too.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 20, 2019)

*@Kris148  Have you watched Stir of Echoes with Kevin Bacon?  If you like supernatural you will love it...it scared the heck out of me when I saw it*


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 20, 2019)

win231 said:


> "Dead Ringer" was also a great one.  Bette Davis play her & her twin sister.


Another late career film by Bette the Great.




This was in fact the second time Bette played twins sisters. First was A Stolen Life (1946) https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/e/e9/A_Stolen_life_Theatrical_release_poster.jpg


----------



## Repondering (Aug 20, 2019)

The Ring was good....it had a grim, brooding atmosphere of an inescapable doom coming to the characters.
The Grudge was set in Japan and the plot's been used a thousand times, but the directing and cinematography evoked a relentless, mounting quality of dread.....the peril to the characters just kept getting quietly but inexorably worse and worse.
After both films I was just a bit uncomfortable, like something kind of nasty had rubbed off on me.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 20, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *@Kris148  Have you watched Stir of Echoes with Kevin Bacon?  If you like supernatural you will love it...it scared the heck out of me when I saw it*


Yes I did watch that @Marie5656. One of the better ones.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 20, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Yes I did watch that @Marie5656. One of the better ones.


This is another I rate loftily. Had some spine-tingling moments.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> I love a creepy supernatural film over any other. I will take a look at this. The original Ghost Story (1981) gave me the shivers. An excellent cast of veterans too.


I read that book by Peter Straub and saw the movie, but don't remember a lot of it. I'll look it up.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 20, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I read that book by Peter Straub and saw the movie, but don't remember a lot of it. I'll look it up.


Type in George C Scott filmography. May show you were you can see it. I have it in my library.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 20, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Type in George C Scott filmography Rose. May show you where you can see it. I have it in my best creepy film
> library.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 20, 2019)

*I think I saw the Changeling many years ago. Seems familiar.  Will have to try and find it to give it another look.*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I think I saw the Changeling many years ago. Seems familiar.  Will have to try and find it to give it another look.*


I'm watching The Changeling right now! On YouTube


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I'm watching The Changeling right now! On YouTube


Tell me what you think of it.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Tell me what you think of it.


@Kris148 , I thought it was pretty good. I got hung up on the deaths of his family though, and thought that was going to be a huge part of the plot, but I was mistaken.

I loved the spooky house. The child in the bathtub was horrifying as was the scene in the well.

Melvyn Douglas was great and the ending was a horrifying success!


----------



## Olivia (Aug 21, 2019)

This is one of my favorite scary movies. I first saw it as a young kid at the movies.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 21, 2019)

Jaws really creeped me out because I was living by the beach at that time and it really made me think twice before going swimming in the ocean LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2019)

I have never seen "Jaws" .


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I have never seen "Jaws" .


Wow I’m surprised well if you like mechanical sharks and people being eaten by sharks you might like this movie LOL


----------



## Liberty (Aug 21, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Wow I’m surprised well if you like mechanical sharks and people being eaten by sharks you might like this movie LOL
> [/QUOTE
> Jaws was a classic, no doubt.  The one that gave me the willies was "The Conjuring":https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3065204/


----------



## Trade (Aug 21, 2019)

Olivia said:


> This is one of my favorite scary movies. I first saw it as a young kid at the movies.



On yeah, Tarantula! 

One of my favorites too!


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 21, 2019)

I am definitely compiling my list of things to watch this winter when I am at home more.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I have never seen "Jaws" .


What?


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 21, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Jaws really creeped me out because I was living by the beach at that time and it really made me think twice before going swimming in the ocean LOL


It creeped out thousands of people in my country.. We have fabulous beaches and not all are patrolled. We have dozens of shark attacks every year.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I have never seen "Jaws" .


You never saw Jaws Rose?


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 21, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> It creeped out thousands of people in my country.. We have fabulous beaches and not all are patrolled. We have dozens of shark attacks every year.


Yeah it really ruined my beach experience for a while


----------



## win231 (Aug 21, 2019)

Before I lost weight, friends would suggest I start exercising.

I said, "I do exercise; I watch scary movies & let my flesh creep."


----------



## win231 (Aug 21, 2019)

Trade said:


> On yeah, Tarantula!
> 
> One of my favorites too!


I'll bet you didn't know that Clint Eastwood had a small role in it - maybe his first.  He was one of the pilots in that war plane.  Couldn't recognize him with that oxygen mask on.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 21, 2019)

Repondering said:


> The Ring was good....it had a grim, brooding atmosphere of an inescapable doom coming to the characters.
> The Grudge was set in Japan and the plot's been used a thousand times, but the directing and cinematography evoked a relentless, mounting quality of dread.....the peril to the characters just kept getting quietly but inexorably worse and worse.
> After both films I was just a bit uncomfortable, like something kind of nasty had rubbed off on me.



I agree.  The movie had a surprising effect on me, because I'm a scary movie buff and watch them all the time anad mostly I just say "hmmm, another old house movie" or "another terrible family secret movie."  The Ring left me feeling oddly disconcerted -- part of that may have been that I watched it alone, very late at night, and during a thunderstorm.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 21, 2019)

Trade said:


> On yeah, Tarantula!
> 
> One of my favorites too!



If this was a movie about tarantulas, I'm glad I missed it.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I loved the spooky house. The child in the bathtub was horrifying as was the scene in the well.


Yes those scenes were terrifying. George C Scott lived that role. One of my all time fave creepy flicks.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 21, 2019)

jujube said:


> I grew up on the old horror movies that were shown on tv on Friday nights.  The scariest one I saw in a theatre was "The House on Haunted Hill" with Vincent Price.  That one gave me nightmares for weeks.



My mom took me to that. When the gal turns around, after knocking on the wall, and that old lady caretaker is standing behind her, my mom jumped on me, I jumped out of my seat and shrieked that I wanted to go home, pulling my mom up the theater aisle. She told me,  "OK, but I'll have to come back, tonight, to see how it ends, and leave you all alone in our dark, spooky house." I shut up, and stayed the course. When the skeleton came out of the casket, on the theater wall, I kind of thought it was hokey. I was six.

To this day, when that flick comes on, if I'm alone, I don't watch it.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> You never saw Jaws Rose?


No, I never did @Kris148 . I've heard that "music" but never wanted to see the film. I just know the Land Shark from Saturday Night Love comedy show.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 21, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I agree.  The movie had a surprising effect on me, because I'm a scary movie buff and watch them all the time anad mostly I just say "hmmm, another old house movie" or "another terrible family secret movie."  The Ring left me feeling oddly disconcerted -- part of that may have been that I watched it alone, very late at night, and during a thunderstorm.


The Ring was the first then The Grudge? Whichever one it was it was the first modern Japanese creepy film I saw. I expect it was partly financed by the US.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> No, I never did @Kris148 . I've heard that "music" but never wanted to see the film. I just know the Land Shark from Saturday Night Love comedy show.


ha ha I know what you mean. I only watched JAWS because of all the hype. Living on an island surrounded by water.. shark attacks are commonplace in my country. I have been hearing about the worst attacks for as long as I can remember. Several of which took place in Sydney Harbor. The dreaded White Pointer is responsible for many of our attacks.There has been controversy this year about which shark deterrents to install along the Easter Seaboard.. drum lines or nets. While they procrastinate our surfers are continually being mauled.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2019)

These scared me-


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> ha ha I know what you mean. I only watched JAWS because of all the hype. Living on an island surrounded by water.. shark attacks are commonplace in my country. I have been hearing about the worst attacks for as long as I can remember. Several of which took place in Sydney Harbor. The dreaded White Pointer is responsible for many of our attacks.There has been controversy this year about which shark deterrents to install along the Easter Seaboard.. drum lines or nets. While they procrastinate our surfers are continually being mauled.



That's pretty scary. I hope they can avert the sharks humanely. I wouldn't surf, knowing they are out there.

If you saw Angelheart, what did you think of it? It freaked me out.


----------



## jujube (Aug 21, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> My mom took me to that. When the gal turns around, after knocking on the wall, and that old lady caretaker is standing behind her, my mom jumped on me, I jumped out of my seat and shrieked that I wanted to go home, pulling my mom up the theater aisle. She told me,  "OK, but I'll have to come back, tonight, to see how it ends, and leave you all alone in our dark, spooky house." I shut up, and stayed the course. When the skeleton came out of the casket, on the theater wall, I kind of thought it was hokey. I was six.
> 
> To this day, when that flick comes on, if I'm alone, I don't watch it.



The part that gave me nightmares for weeks was where the hanged woman appears outside the girl's window and the rope snakes through the bars on the window and coils around the girl's ankles.  The rest of the movie was scary, but that scene about did me in. My mother was so mad at my grandmother for caving in to my begging and taking me to see the movie.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 26, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> These scared me-


The Omen is the pick of your three Rose. Probably cause I am a devotee of Gregory Peck's work. Not sure I have seen Angelheart. Keanu Reeves probably spoilt The Devil's Advocate.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> The Omen is the pick of your three Rose. Probably cause I am a devotee of Gregory Peck's work. Not sure I have seen Angelheart. Keanu Reeves probably spoilt The Devil's Advocate.


Angel Heart is memorable, I think. I'm guessing you'd have remembered.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 26, 2019)

What is the trick to posting an avatar? I tried to transfer one from my PC.. no dice.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 26, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Angel Heart is memorable, I think. I'm guessing you'd have remembered.


May take a look at that. Mickey Rourke always looks either drunk or stoned to me.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 26, 2019)

This is a good psycho thriller with De Niro.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> What is the trick to posting an avatar? I tried to transfer one from my PC.. no dice.


Maybe it's too big. Check the box
Use a custom avatar                    Drag this image to crop it, then click _Okay_ to confirm, or upload a new avatar below.            

 
Upload new custom avatar:                                                                                                    It is recommended that you use an image that is at least 400x400 pixels.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> May take a look at that. Mickey Rourke always looks either drunk or stoned to me.


Hahaha, he probably was! This was before his extensive plastic surgery. Warning-  a scene with Lisa Bonet gets pretty wild.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> This is a good psycho thriller with De Niro.


I never saw this. Big stars. It's a definite maybe. Actually, I don't watch that many movies. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 26, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Maybe it's too big. Check the box
> Use a custom avatar                    Drag this image to crop it, then click _Okay_ to confirm, or upload a new avatar below.
> 
> 
> Upload new custom avatar:                                                                                                    It is recommended that you use an image that is at least 400x400 pixels.


  That is what I did.  I have run into this having to adjust pixel size before.

It worked on the third time.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 26, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I never saw this. Big stars. It's a definite maybe. Actually, I don't watch that many movies. Thanks for the tip.


You will enjoy this. No jump scares.. subtle psychological themes.


----------



## win231 (Aug 27, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Jaws really creeped me out because I was living by the beach at that time and it really made me think twice before going swimming in the ocean LOL


I liked "Jaws" because I saw it on a 2nd date & the girl was holding on to me....


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 27, 2019)

i thought some mafia movies had some scary or groteque scenes.
al capone baseball bat scene in The Untouchables.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 27, 2019)

win231 said:


> I liked "Jaws" because I saw it on a 2nd date & the girl was holding on to me....


Good reason


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> That is what I did.  I have run into this having to adjust pixel size before.
> 
> It worked on the third time.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 31, 2019)

The Forest.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> The Forest.


Now that's scary!


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 31, 2019)

Name the film:


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Name the film:


"The Fake Pazuzu"?  
"Linda Blair Gets Married"?

LOL, I dunno.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Now that's scary!


Wait- is that the one where the townspeople dressed up as monsters to keep the people out of the forest and stay in the town?


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 31, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Wait- is that the one where the townspeople dressed up as monsters to keep the people out of the forest and stay in the town?


No this one is set in Japan. People go to this forest to die.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 31, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> "The Fake Pazuzu"?
> "Linda Blair Gets Married"?
> 
> LOL, I dunno.


It is the *Innkeepers*. Pretty good.


----------



## win231 (Aug 31, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Name the film:


Tammy Faye Baker gets a facial & re-marries?


----------



## jerry old (Sep 1, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Wow I’m surprised well if you like mechanical sharks and people being eaten by sharks you might like this movie LOL


The idea of being 'eat up by critters' was and remains, a primal fear-Canada is a case in point, grizzly,  polar bears, wolves...
Sharks continue to eat folks up all over the world.  As far as I know, most sharks do not require oil changes, tune ups...

Learn me this: How come zombies always try to take their first bite out of a person's face.  Surly there are more nutritional parts...
If the zombies intent is to disfigure those they naw on, start with  their nose, especially if the zombie is dealing with a known brownnosing person.
Ug! bad image   
Sorry, my mind has run off on me again


----------



## jerry old (Sep 1, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> "The Fake Pazuzu"?
> "Linda Blair Gets Married"?
> 
> LOL, I dunno.


Don't know this particularfilm, but the bride in the mirror looks like the one in  'Beetlejuice'  as Geena Davis aged and various body parts started
falling off.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 1, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Hahaha, he probably was! This was before his extensive plastic surgery. Warning-  a scene with Lisa Bonet gets pretty wild.


I think this was the flick that got Bonet in hot water with Cosby. Of course, he was so high and mighty, back then.


----------



## Trade (Sep 1, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> May take a look at that. Mickey Rourke always looks either drunk or stoned to me.



Angel Heart is a cool movie. 

It was made in 1987. 

That was before Mickey Rouke's face caught on fire and somebody beat it out with a Harley Davidson Motorcycle chain.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 1, 2019)

Something different boomers. Name this creepy film from the posted images. If confused. Each image is a word of the title of the film.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Something different boomers. Name this creepy film from the posted images. If confused. Each image is a word of the title of the film.


THE MASQUE OF THE *RED* *DEATH*


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 2, 2019)

I was really freaked by The Exorcist. Especially the uncut version. That little girl walking up the stairs upside down...crreeeepy.

I agree about The Sixth Sense. That was scary.

The worst for me was Night of the Living Dead. TOTALLY freaked me out.

I love a good ghost story. I wish all the new horror movies weren't about blood and gore. I can't stand those.


----------



## Trade (Sep 2, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Something different boomers. Name this creepy film from the posted images. If confused. Each image is a word of the title of the film.



I'm gonna guess "Eyes Wide Shut".


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 2, 2019)

deleted


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 2, 2019)

Trade said:


> I'm gonna guess "Eyes Wide Shut".


No. @RadishRose got it.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 2, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> THE MASQUE OF THE *RED* *DEATH*


Excellent deduction Rose. Wanna try posting one?


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 2, 2019)

*Last week I watched The Babadook  Almost gave up as the little boy in the movie was pretty annoying. But I stuck it out, and found it sufficiently frightening enough to be glad I continued watching.  There is a part 2, but not sure if I will watch*


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 2, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Last week I watched The Babadook  Almost gave up as the little boy in the movie was pretty annoying. But I stuck it out, and found it sufficiently frightening enough to be glad I continued watching.  There is a part 2, but not sure if I will watch*


I found Babadook to be a brilliant psychological creeper. It was an Australian production. I just watched the new Babadook trailer and it is now an American production. No Essie Davis who was excellent in the original. Seems the Aussie author has sold her soul by selling off the rights.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Last week I watched The Babadook  Almost gave up as the little boy in the movie was pretty annoying. But I stuck it out, and found it sufficiently frightening enough to be glad I continued watching.  There is a part 2, but not sure if I will watch*


I just looked at the trailer...so scary!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2019)

Name this movie


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 2, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Name this movie


You *have* posted one. This has to be *The House Of Usher*. Another Vincent Price movie.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 2, 2019)

Another for when America wakes. Easy one.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Another for when America wakes. Easy one.
> View attachment 75761View attachment 75762View attachment 75763


Nightmare on Elm Street?


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Nightmare on Elm Street?


 http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/hand-gestures/bravo-clapping-smiley-emoticon.gif


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> You will enjoy this. No jump scares.. subtle psychological themes.


I agree. I don’t enjoy startlingly scary movies but more psychological thrillers that have depth to them.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Wow I’m surprised well if you like mechanical sharks and people being eaten by sharks you might like this movie LOL



HAHAHAHA. 
Yeah!

Isn’t it shocking how some movies  you thought were so scary 20 or 30 years ago, you see again and wonder what you were thinking back then. 

Technology has advanced so much that some scary movies actually look ridiculous by today’s standards.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/hand-gestures/bravo-clapping-smiley-emoticon.gif








 Thank you!!!



RadishRose said:


> I never saw this. Big stars. It's a definite maybe. Actually, I don't watch that many movies. Thanks for the tip.


Now I can't find this free anywhere.. Oops, maybe in the e-movies from my library!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 3, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *@Kris148  Have you watched Stir of Echoes with Kevin Bacon?  If you like supernatural you will love it...it scared the heck out of me when I saw it*



*
Kevin Bacon is a favorite of mine so I looked up the movie on youtube and found the trailer. Now I have to see it.*


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 3, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *Kevin Bacon is a favorite of mine so I looked up the movie on youtube and found the trailer. Now I have to see it.*


Watch it during the day, with the lights on.  Just say'in


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 5, 2019)

A good Brit chiller.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 5, 2019)

This is a lesser known Hammer flick.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> This is a lesser known Hammer flick.


That looks hilarious. I'll check around.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 6, 2019)

*Was browsing through the channel guide on TV earlier. Came across this gem

*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Was browsing through the channel guide on TV earlier. Came across this gem
> 
> View attachment 75974*


@Marie5656 this is one of the funniest things I've ever seen; trailer.


----------



## win231 (Sep 6, 2019)

I also took a date to see "The Dead Zone."  She got real "clingy" during that one.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 7, 2019)

win231 said:


> I also took a date to see "The Dead Zone."  She got real "clingy" during that one.


That is a dastardly trick. Take a girl to a scary film so she can get clingy. It is fun aint it win231.


----------



## win231 (Sep 7, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> That is a dastardly trick. Take a girl to a scary film so she can get clingy. It is fun aint it win231.



Yeah.  especially when there was more clinging later...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 8, 2019)

The scariest was first...The Exorcist. Went into NYC to see it with my then BFF then was scared to walk home (about a block) when I got off the bus. Then it was Alien. Saw that with my son and actually jumped out of the seat during one scene.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 9, 2019)

win231 said:


> Yeah.  especially when there was more clinging later...


Oh yes. Oh for the gentler sex. I will probably be shot down for that.. as a sexist comment.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 9, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> The scariest was first...The Exorcist. Went into NYC to see it with my then BFF then was scared to walk home (about a block) when I got off the bus. Then it was Alien. Saw that with my son and actually jumped out of the seat during one scene.


Didn't your boyfriend offer to walk you home? In Alien are you referring to when the alien comes out thru John Hurt's chest?


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 9, 2019)

"Hello.. they're here".


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 9, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> The scariest was first...The Exorcist. Went into NYC to see it with my then BFF then was scared to walk home (about a block) when I got off the bus. Then it was Alien. Saw that with my son and actually jumped out of the seat during one scene.


Diva, I jumped out of my seat at that one scene in Alien too, and I was not the only one! I bet you weren't either, LOL!


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 10, 2019)

another film from pictures.  Brit 60s.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 10, 2019)

LET ME IN: KISS OF BLOOD.  2014


----------



## Sunday.abovethe.grass.meh (Sep 11, 2019)

I did not happen to see the LARGE BUTTON that should have been at the top with the text  POST TO TOPIC ... so quickly I just click
REPLY

Someone probably already posted these movies, or not.  I'll have to read up here in this oh so edifying thread.

Most horror are not scary, well _'Alien'_ and _'Exorcist '_ were YIKES! ... lets see oh, one small part in Amityville when the demon or pig thing with red eyes showed up outside the little girl's window, THEN GRUNTED when the mother was there, ha who DIDN'T JUMP!?! ...



oh my movie or two:  _' A Quiet Place '_ 2018

also _'Descent'_.
UPDATE: crap! forgot, _ ' The Babadook  '_

And for giggles etc.: ::::::::


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 14, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> another film from pictures.  Brit 60s.


Anyone having a crack at this film?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2019)

@Kris148 ,White boxes again, but I opened them up and the pics appeared, but I don't know for how long.

I didn't see it earlier, so now I am confused, because of your double post. One worked, the second did not . 

I don't understand why ... are you pasting the URL directly into the text box? You should be pasting in the icon above that looks like a landscape picture, then click on the link or chain, and past it in there. Hope that helps.


*Village of the Damned?  *


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2019)

deleted


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 15, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @Kris148 ,White boxes again, but I opened them up and the pics appeared, but I don't know for how long.
> 
> I didn't see it earlier, so now I am confused, because of your double post. One worked, the second did not .
> 
> ...


I have been posting images like you said. Using the landscape icon. I dont understand why you can see it one time and not the other. Cyber gremlins probably. 
Correct on the movie. Like your emoticon Rosie.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 15, 2019)

The creepy trilogy by talented Australian duo Leigh Whannell      
and James Wan.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 22, 2019)

This next month will be great for us scary movie fans. There should be a lot to find. I hope I can find some good ones.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 22, 2019)

I watched this cornball movie with a great cast including Martin Milner as the babyfaced villain.

I wished that I had a pair of genuine Ghost Viewer/Remover glasses.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 25, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Diva, I jumped out of my seat at that one scene in Alien too, and I was not the only one! I bet you weren't either, LOL!


Glad to know it wasn't just me!  My son laughed at me.


----------



## gennie (Sep 25, 2019)

I don't really like them and seldom watch.  Silence of the Lambs gave me bad dreams but I liked the movie.  I really like both Jody Foster and Anthony Hopkins.  

I had a 4 year old who hid behind the door when he knew the witch scene was coming up in Wizard of Oz, a much repeated family watch.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 25, 2019)

gennie said:


> I had a 4 year old who hid behind the door when he knew the witch scene was coming up in Wizard of Oz, a much repeated family watch.



*SWhen my niece was about the same age, she did the same. Would not come back in until we told her Toto was back.  She loved Toto.*


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 25, 2019)

*If you want some scary "quick bites" got to You Tube and look up the channel by Corpse Husband.  I am hooked.  Of course, late at night, during a thunderstorm may not be a good time to listen.





*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I watched this cornball movie with a great cast including Martin Milner as the babyfaced villain.
> 
> I wished that I had a pair of genuine Ghost Viewer/Remover glasses.


----------



## gennie (Sep 26, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>



Please, please where can I buy the item shown in above photo - The Unsee in dropper bottle?  I need it badly for some of the news clips I've happened upon lately.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2019)

gennie said:


> Please, please where can I buy the item shown in above photo - The Unsee in dropper bottle?  I need it badly for some of the news clips I've happened upon lately.


@gennie , I wish I knew!


----------



## johndoe (Sep 26, 2019)

When I was a kid a friend of mine and myself watched a late night showing on TV of Dracula. Next day he said that before he turned on the TV he hung a rosary around his neck just in case.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2019)

johndoe said:


> When I was a kid a friend of mine and myself watched a late night showing on TV of Dracula. Next day he said that before he turned on the TV he hung a rosary around his neck just in case.


Yup, all the Dracula movies were scary in one way or another.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 26, 2019)

Taking Away the Scary:



Talk show regarding 'The Exorcist,' host was talking to technical director, about how scary Linda Blair was when she was flying above bed with special effects person...
She said, 'Yes, but you need to realize their were around 40 people on the set: her special effects crew, set carpenters (doing something with bed?) stage hands, camera crews, script people, makeup crew, other specialty people...director, the actors and the occasional producer...
She took all the scary away when she started listing the number of people present.

I like the Alaskan People type living off the grid, but I remember what the lady said: ' Someone, often several, are operating the camera.'


----------



## jerry old (Sep 27, 2019)

RadishRose
No need to watch Jaws, it kind'a  goofy
It is not about a fish, it was a prudish man that put on some type of fish costume and  waged his own private war with  skimpy clade people-permanently.


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 5, 2019)

Name this creepy flick.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2019)

The Woman in Black


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> RadishRose
> No need to watch Jaws, it kind'a  goofy
> It is not about a fish, it was a prudish man that put on some type of fish costume and  waged his own private war with  skimpy clade people-permanently.


Sounds almost like


----------



## win231 (Oct 5, 2019)

A movie that scared me when I was young, makes me laugh now.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 6, 2019)

Then that screamer
Godzilla Gobbles Gotham-yea


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 15, 2019)

*Had this video come up on my reccomendations on YouTube.  I have only seen a couple of the movies he reviews, but found some I would like to see.
The ones I have seen are the Autopsy of Jane Doe and The Cell.  Jane Doe had its moments, but I found the Cell pretty frightening.





*


----------

